# السلامة بالمصاعد الكهربائية



## عمروصلاح (15 فبراير 2010)

بالرغم من تعدد وتنوع وسائل السلامة في المصاعد. إلا انه قد تقع بعض الحوادث نتيجة سوء الاستخدام أو نتيجة غياب أعمال الصيانة الدورية لها ، الأمر الذي يعرض مستخدموه لخطر الاحتجاز.

وللوقاية من تلك الأخطار ننصح بالتالي
1- ألا يستخدم الأطفال المصعد بمفردهم ، ومنعهم من اللعب بالمصعد ، حتى لا يؤدي ذلك إلى احتجازهم أو سقوطهم في بئر المصعد وتعرضهم للإصابة.

2- ضرورة زيادة الوعي بمخاطر المصاعد والتقيد بالحمولة المقرره للمصعد.

3- عند توقف المصعد يجب التزام الهدوء والتصرف بحكمه وعدم ضرب الأبواب بشدة أو الضغط العنيف على الأزرار. والاتصال فوراً بالدفاع المدني عندما تدعو الحاجة للمساعدة والإنقاذ.

4- متابعة إجراء الصيانة الدورية وبصفة منتظمة للمصاعد الكهربائية بمعرفة الشركات المتخصصة وتسجيل مواعيد الصيانة في سجل خاص بذلك .

5- التأكد من توفير وسائل التهوية المناسبة بغرفة المحركات الكهربائية ومراعاة عدم تخزين أي أغراض بمناور أو غرفة المصعد . وكذلك التأكد من توفــــــــير وسيلة للتهــــوية داخـل كابينة المصــعد ووسيلة للتنبيه ( جرس ) يقوم باستخدامها من بداخل كابينة المصعد في حالات الضرورة .

6- التأكد من تثبيت لوحة تعليمات بجوار المصعد موضحاً عليها الأحمال وعدد الأشخاص الذين يمكنهم ركوب كابينة المصعد في المرة الواحدة ، وكذلك موضح بها أرقام هواتف الاتصال في الحالات الطارئة .

7- تدريب مجموعة من شاغلي المكان على على كيفية تشغيل المصعد يدوياً عند توقفه فجأة وكتابة طريقة التشغيل وتعليقها في مكان ظاهر بجوار المصعد وبغرفة ماكينات التشغيل.


----------



## safety113 (15 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا
ولزيادة العلم:
في حالات اخلاء المباني الطابقية اثناء الحالات الطارئة /بركان - زلزلا - حريق - هزات ارضية -طوفانات - / يمنع ويحظر استخدام المصاعد لحالات الاخلاء نهائيا

والاسباب هي:
 اولا :امكانية العطل الكهربائي والميكانيكي بهذه الحالات كبيرة نظرا لتدافع الناس وزيادة الوزن الغير مخطط له بتلك الحالات
ثانيا :ان الدخان اثناء الحرائق يختار المصاعد واماكنها للخروج فتصبح كالمداخن
نحن بحاجة لمثل هذه الدروس شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## سمير شربك (4 يونيو 2010)

عمروصلاح قال:


> بالرغم من تعدد وتنوع وسائل السلامة في المصاعد. إلا انه قد تقع بعض الحوادث نتيجة سوء الاستخدام أو نتيجة غياب أعمال الصيانة الدورية لها ، الأمر الذي يعرض مستخدموه لخطر الاحتجاز.
> 
> وللوقاية من تلك الأخطار ننصح بالتالي
> 1- ألا يستخدم الأطفال المصعد بمفردهم ، ومنعهم من اللعب بالمصعد ، حتى لا يؤدي ذلك إلى احتجازهم أو سقوطهم في بئر المصعد وتعرضهم للإصابة.
> ...


 

أخي عمرو أشكرك كثيرا 
وقد استعنت بموضوعك في إغناء ملف كل شيء عن المصاعد (مثبت )
لك احترامي


----------



## drill20 (30 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورين أخوي الكريمين


----------



## agharieb (7 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومات مفيدة جداً


----------



## afares10 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز على هذه النصائح المفيدة ولكن هناك تعقيب صغير وهو أنه يمكن توصيل نظام المصاعد بنظام الإنذار أي أنه في حال صدور أي جرس إنذار بوجود حريق فإن المصاعد تستجيب لهذه الحالة وذلك بنزول المصعد للطابق الأرضي حيث المخارج وأن يبقى المصعد مفتوحاً لضمان عدم عمله في حال الحريق.


----------



## nasreengameel (9 يناير 2011)

مشكورين على هذه المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## عمران احمد (26 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و اتلنجاح ان شاء الله


----------



## Abdullah elsebaey (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ali_salem79 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

